# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Wenn nichts mehr hilft

## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Dr.F.E. hat mir kürzlich einen Beitrag von Don Cooley in seinem PK-Forum http://www.prostate-help.org/ geschickt, vermutlich, weil dieser Beitrag Dr.F.E. berührt hat. Ich habe ihn übersetzt, weil ich ihn auch wert finde, bei uns gelesen zu werden. Hier ist er:

"An alle,

ich würde gerne diese Krankheit diskutieren, wenn sie ins fortgeschrittene Stadium eintritt. Da wird bei einem Patienten ein metastasierter Krebs oder hohem Gleason, PSA, ein Stadium, das vielleicht auf metastasierten Krebs hindeutet  oder zumindest mögliche Mikrometastasen. Oder jemand, bei dem die Erstbehandlung versagt hat, und der steigendes PSA hat. In diesen beiden Fällen ist die Prognose nicht gut.  

In beiden Fällen stellt sich die Frage, ob die Behandlungen für dieses Stadium das Leben des Patienten verlängern wird, und um welchen körperlichen oder seelischen Preis. Wir haben dazu widersprüchliche Daten, aber wir glauben, dass zumindest die Hormonentzugstherapie (HT) das Leben des Betreffenden verlängern wird, aber uns liegen keine Langzeitstudien vor, in den Patienten eine HT genutzt haben oder nicht. Aber genug, was uns überzeugt hat, dass bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung dies die Behandlung der ersten Wahl ist. 

Wir müssen in Betracht ziehen, dass zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt der Patient gegenüber der HT refraktär wird und zu einer sekundären Hormonentzugstherapie und dann weiter zur Chemotherapie gehen wird. In diesem Fall wird nach einiger Zeit der Prostatakrebs dem Patienten das Leben rauben, wenn ihn nicht zuvor etwas anderes tötet. Zum Beispiel haben wir wenige Studien, die zeigen, dass irgendeine Chemotherapie einen Einfluss von mehr als einigen Monaten auf die Lebensverlängerung hat. Oftmals wechseln wir zu einem Behandlungsprotokoll, dass ein paar Monate lang unser PSA unten hält, und wir betrachten das als eine Lebensverlängerung  aber ist es das wirklich? Oder sind es nur einige Monate, die wir ohnehin gehabt hätten. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir es wissen.

Wir stehen also vor einer Frage, die nur der Patient beantworten kann  nicht seine Frau, seine Freundin, der Arzt, kein Freund  nur der Patient. Die Frage würde lauten, wie lange möchte ich am Leben bleiben, und um welchen Preis meiner Lebensqualität  ist Qualität wichtiger als Quantität. Wenn der Patient nach langem Nachdenken zu der Antwort gekommen ist, und im wirklichen Bewusstsein, wie es um ihn steht  es ist eine mörderische Krankheit. Was immer zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Antwort ist, kann sich später ändern  der Patient sollte nicht gedrängt werden, bei dieser ersten Entscheidung zu bleiben. Es sind sein Körper, Geist und Seele, von denen wir sprechen  niemandes anderen.

Wenn wir versuchen, den Patienten zu beeinflussen, indem wir ihm sagen, dass alles in Ordnung ist, und wir werden das durchstehen, bis es eine Heilung gibt. Leisten wir ihm einen schlechten Dienst, wenn wir tief im Innern wissen, dass alle Studien aussagen, dass die Erkrankung ihn töten wird. Leisten wir ihm einen schlechten Dienst, wenn wir ihn zu Chemotherapie überreden, wo die Behandlung manchmal schlimmer sein kann als die Krankheit. Leisten wir dem Patienten einen schlechten Dienst, wenn wir ihm sagen, dass Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungen ihn heilen oder ihm überhaupt helfen werden.  Leisten wir ihm einen schlechten Dienst, wenn wir ihn durchs ganze Land oder gar die ganze Welt jagen in dem Bemühen, Heilung zu finden, wenn es keine gibt.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass es oftmals genau dies ist, was wir tun. Wir müssen der Realität ins Auge sehen  ob gut oder schlecht, wir müssen ihr ins Auge sehen, nach ihr leben, sie akzeptieren und aussprechen, wie die Dinge stehen. 

Was meine ich, was wir tun sollten? Stellt euch den Tatsachen! Seht dem unvermeidlichen Tod von Hochrisikopatienten durch diese Krankheit ins Auge. Und lebt für den Augenblick.

Ich glaube, wenn ein Patient erst einmal sich selbst eingesteht, dass diese Krankheit ihn in absehbarer Zeit umbringen wird, und diese Tatsache wird von seinen Lieben um ihn herum akzeptiert  dann öffnet sich ihm und seinen Lieben ein ganz neues Leben. Ein neues Leben und Glück, wie er sie vielleicht nie zuvor erlebt hat, eine Glück und eine Zufriedenheit mit sich selbst, die ihm in diesen verbleibenden Jahren viele frohe Dinge bescheren werden. Ein wahres Glück, das viele, die jeden Tag ihres Lebens mit der Krankheit kämpfen, nie erreichen oder auch nur verstehen.

Weg mit der Diät, weg mit den Nahrungsergänzungen, weg mit allem, was dem Patienten keine Freude bereitet. Wenn nichts davon hilft, und wir haben Hinweise dafür, dass sie es in diesem Stadium nicht tun, warum den Patienten mit einem Haufen Unsinn belasten und ihm falsche Hoffnung geben. Weitere Behandlungen, die vielleicht schlimmer sind als gar keine Behandlung und ohne Beweis, dass sie sein Leben verlängern  ich möchte den Rest meiner Tage in vollen Zügen genießen. Lasst den Patienten doch Dinge tun, die er immer tun wollte, aber nie konnte. Angeln in Alaska  na los! Kreuzen in der Karibik  mach's! Fallschirmspringen  hol dir den Kick. Gebt ihm die Chance, zusammen mit seiner Partnerin jede Minute seines Lebens bis zur Neige auszukosten. Sag nicht, dass du etwas nicht kannst  er weiß es selbst, und er kann solche Entscheidungen treffen.

Lasst ihn in Ruhe, und lasst ihn tun was möchte, um die ihm verbleibenden Jahre zu genießen. Auf längere Sicht werden die Familie und die Lieben einsehen, dass sie ihm darin schon voraus sind.

Wenn dann die Zeit kommt, dass seine Familie ihn nicht mehr pflegen kann  holt die Hilfe eines Hospizes. Wenn er das Vorstehende getan hat, dann wird er die Hilfe des Hospizes für sich und diejenigen begrüßen, denen geholfen wird, ihn zu versorgen. Und wenn die Zeit kommt, versammeln sich alle in der Erinnerung an all die schöne Zeit, die sie zusammen verbracht haben, und wenn er hinübergeht, dann ohne Schmerz und Bedauern.

Jedenfalls sehe ich es so, und ich denke, dies ist das Beste, was wir für den Patienten tun können  lasst seine verbleibenden Tage glückliche Tage sein!

Don

"Weise lernen mehr von Narren als Narren von den Weisen."
Alles über Prostatakrebs bei http://www.prostate-help.org 

Einige Tage später noch ein Beitrag von Don Cooley:

Zu meinem Fall: Ich habe zwei kleine Kinder, 12 und 14. Ich fühle mich verpflichtet, für sie vorzusorgen, wenn ich sterbe. Ich möchte nicht, dass mein ganzes Geld für den Versuch ausgegeben wird, mich am Leben zu erhalten, wenn ich auf längere Sicht doch sterben werde. Ich habe wunderbare 74 Jahre gehabt und denke, ich werde noch ein paar weitere leben, aber ich habe alles Finanzielle geregelt, Patientenverfügung usw., die zu machen waren  habe sie alle kürzlich auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Jetzt muss ich nur gerade genug Geld zurücklassen, damit die Kinder durchs College kommen (und sie arbeiten können) und für Michiko [vermutlich seine Frau] zu sorgen (und sie kann auch arbeiten). Meine zwei älteren Kinder sind 46 und 49 und in guten Positionen, und ich mache mir ihretwegen und ihrer Kinder wegen keine Sorgen.

Wenn also die Krankenversicherung (CA und Medicare) die Kosten für die Medikamente nicht übernimmt, werde ich sie nicht benutzen  schlicht und einfach. Ich will keine Lebensverlängerung, wenn es mit meiner Lebensqualität abwärts geht. Nur solange ich das habe, was ich als eine  Lebensqualität betrachte, die ich genießen kann  werde ich darum kämpfen, am Leben zu bleiben. Wenn mit dieser Lebensqualität Schluss ist (von mir zu gegebener Zeit zu betrachten) und ich für die Familie zur Last werde, möchte ich einfach in Ruhe und Würde abtreten  und wenn ein Arzt dabei assistieren muss.  

Don"

Ralf

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitbetroffene,
vielen Dank Ralf, dass Du den Beitrag von Don C. übersetzt und ins Forum eingebracht hast.
Es ist ein heikles Thema, dass Don C. anspricht; mit dem sich aber viele von uns auseinandersetzen müssen.
So offen wurde es in unserem Forum noch nicht angesprochen.
Wir Krebspatienten, die nicht durch Operation und/oder
Bestrahlung geheilt wurden und sich nun einer Hormonblockade unterziehen, müssen damit leben, dass 
unsere Krankheit unser Lebensende bestimmen kann.
Gut, man verdrängt das Problem, weil man nicht ständig an Tod und Teufel erinnert werden möchte. Aber das Damoklesschwert schwebt über mir und die Fragen kochen doch ab und zu hoch:
Was mache ich, wenn ich die Gewißheit habe, dass es bald zu Ende geht?
Klammere ich mich an jeden Strohhalm?
Wie werde ich meinen Mitmenschen  gegenüber reagieren?
Wie und wo werde ich sterben?
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, mein Leiden selbst zu beenden?
Und, und, und.....
Sicherlich läßt uns der Prostatakrebs genügend Zeit, sich mit diesen Fragen auseianderzusetzen, aber sterben wollen wir alle nicht und wenn es dann sein muss, dann doch möglichst mit einem sehr hohen Alter.
Ich bin im Laufe der vielen Jahre, in denen ich mit meiner Krankheit lebe, ruhiger und gelassener geworden; befriedigende Antworten auf meine Fragen habe ich aber bisher nicht gefunden.
Ich weiß sie einfach nicht.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Fridolin

Hallo Ralf, danke für diesen Artikel. Er spricht mir voll aus der Seele.
Ich habe gerade so einen Fall. Der Vater einer Bekannten, will genau diesen Weg gehen. Ich habe versucht ihn zu beeinflussen, weil *ich* noch Chancen sehe. Zwischenzeitlich verweigert er die Chemo. 58 Jahre alt !! 
*Er* spürt, dass es zu ende geht und will die verbelibende Zeit im Kreise seiner Familie verbringen. 

Schon vor deiner Übersetzung habe ich mich gefragt, darf man da überhaupt Einfluss nehmen? Qualität geht vor Quantität ! Das hat Don ganz richtig gesagt. Einer der besten Berichte die ich im Forum gelesen habe. 
Auch hier gilt es umzudenken und zum Wohle des Betroffenen mehr Ehrlichkeit an den Tag zu legen. Nur nicht jeder denkt wie Don. Wir kämpfen um Monate oder zwei drei Jahre und nehmen dafür Qualen auf uns anstatt für den Augenblick zu leben. 

Gruss 
Fridolin

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitstreiter,
vielen Dank Ralf, dass Du diesen Beitrag übersetzt und ins Forum eingebracht hast.
Es ist ein heikles Thema, das Don C. anspricht, das uns alle angeht und in dieser Form in unserem Forum wohl noch nicht behandelt wurde.
Wir Krebspatienten, die nicht durch Operation und/oder Bestrahlung geheilt wurden und sich einer Hormonblockade unterziehen, müssen damit leben, dass unsere Krankheit unser Lebensende bestimmen kann. 
Gut, man verdrängt das Problem, weil wir einfach nicht so gepolt sind, ständig an Tod und Teufel zu denken. Das Damoklesschwert schwebt aber über mir und die Fragen kochen doch ab und zu hoch:
Was mache ich, wenn ich die Gewißheit habe, dass es bald zu Ende geht?
Klammere ich mich an jeden Strohhalm?
Wie werde ich meinen Mitmenschen gegenüber reagieren?
Wo und wie werde ich sterben?
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, mein Leiden selbst zu beenden?
Und, und, und....
Sicherlich bin ich im Laufe der vielen Jahre in denen ich mit meiner Krankheit leben, ruhiger und gelassener geworden; befriedigende Antworten auf meine Fragen habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.
Ich weiß sie einfach nicht.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Fridolin

Hallo Ralf, liebe Mitbetroffene
danke für diese Übersetzung. 
Don bringt dieses Thema auf den Punkt. Obwohl ich mich über meine Werte drei Jahre nach der DHB (0,62 ug/l) nicht beklagen kann, beschäftigte ich mich damit, weil ich Freunde loslassen musste, die in dieser Situation waren.  
 
Der Vater einer Bekannten, Biopsie mit 57, Gleasing 4+5, Metastasen 
in Leber, Knochen und Lymphdrüsen will nach dem zweiten Zyklus Chemo  
nicht mehr, verweigert die Einnahme von Medikamenten. 
"Seid bei mir und lasst mich in Ruhe sterben" 
Angehörige und Freunde können das nur schwer zu akzeptieren. Zunächst wollte ich ihn überzeugen, es ist nicht das Ende. Es gibt noch Chancen. Nach Don's Beitrag frage ich mich, war mein Versuch ihn in seiner Entscheidung zu beeinflussen rechtens. Nein, ich glaube nicht ! 


Nicht alle denken so. Sie nehmen den letzten Strohalm, nehmen die damit verbundenen Leiden hin und hoffen, dass diese "Alibi- und Hoffnungs - Therapien" das Leben wirklich verlängern. Wenn, dann mit sinkender Lebensqualität. Da stimme ich Don voll zu. 


Um so zu handeln wie er, braucht man Gottvertrauen, Demut und Dankbarkeit für das Leben, das uns geschenkt wurde. Die Familie Don hat einen starken, verantwortungsbewussten Vater. Wer so handelt wird im Herzen seiner Familie und Freunde weiterleben! 

Gruss 
Fridolin

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter,

als ich Don Cooleys Text las, musste ich an eine Begebenheit aus Uwe Peters' SHG denken, in einer Zeit, als Uwe noch lebte. Ein Mitglied des engeren Kreises (Uwes "Patmos-Gruppe"), prostatektomiert - Rezidiv - Kassenversion einer Hormonblockade - steigendes PSA - schließlich Chemotherapie, kam nach der Chemotherapie wieder in die Gruppe. Er sah aus wie Braunbier mit Spucke (wie man in Berlin sagen würde) oder tot und wieder aufgewärmt (wie Bob Leibowitz einmal einen Fall beschrieb), und Uwe, der in dieser Situation wohl auch hilflos war, versuchte ihm einzureden, dass er prächtig aussähe und bestimmt bald wieder auf dem Posten sein werde. Ich hatte als Zuhörer dieser Unterhaltung kein gutes Gefühl, wusste aber auch nicht, was besser wäre: die Wahrheit zu sagen, oder zu versuchen, den Betreffenden moralisch aufzubauen?
Nach dem Lesen von Don Cooleys Text bin ich sicher, dass Uwe damals falsch reagierte. Der alternative Weg ist aber weitaus schwerer: Mit dem Betreffenden, vorausgesetzt natürlich, man kennt ihn gut und weiß, dass man offen mit ihm reden kann, ein Gespräch unter vier Augen suchen und ihn fragen, wie er selbst die Zukunft sieht. Wenn sich zeigt, dass er sich seiner Situation bewusst ist (ich nehme an, dies war damals der Fall), dann darauf eingehen, vielleicht mit ihm zusammen überlegen, wie er die verbliebene, ablaufende Zeit zusammen mit seiner Familie auf die schönste Art und Weise nutzt, ihm sagen - wie Don Cooley es tut - dass er doch einfach noch das tun solle, was er sich sein ganzes Leben lang gewünscht hat aber nicht tun konnte, und ihm Mut machen die Kraft zu finden, das Leben loszulassen, um es in Würde zu beenden.

Ralf

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Diskussionskameraden 

Es ist erfreulich, dass das Thema einmal gründlich zur Spreche kommt. Also gebe ich auch meine eigenen Gedanken preis: 

Ich betrachte den PK als Herausforderung, gegen die zu kämpfen in einem gewissen Sinn faszinierend ist. Tönt komisch, ist aber so. Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich aber zugeben, dass auch ich in Abständen von etwa 3 - 4 Monaten von einem kleinen "Tiefdruckgebiet" besucht werde; aber warum sollte es mir besser gehen, als Frauen in den Wechseljahren? Und mit zwei oder drei Tabletten (natürlich nicht aufs mal!) eines Psychopharmakons, das mir mein Uro vorsichtshalber verschrieben hat, komme ich gut über die Runden. Dabei spielt es - aus meiner Sicht - aber eine grosse Rolle, wie alt man ist. In jungen Jahren ist es viel schwieriger, mit einer Krankheit umzugehen, welche die Sexualität aufs Abstellgleis schiebt und schlimmstenfalls tödlich verlaufen kann, als wenn man, wie ich, gut 70 Jahre alt ist. In diesem Alter sollte man ohnehin daran denken, dass man eine begrenzte Lebenserwartung hat und über kurz oder lang abtreten muss (oder auch darf). Entscheidend aber scheint es mir zu sein, wie man sich zur Erkrankung einstellt. Wer das Beste daraus zu machen sucht, sich einerseits mit einer gewissen *Demut* damit abfindet, aber andererseits nicht gewillt ist, sich unterkriegen zu lassen, ist sicher besser dran, als jemand, der nur noch schwarz sieht. Das tönt nun ein wenig nach Pfarrer, ist aber gar nicht so gemeint. Ich habe einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er es mir hilft, mich mit meinem PK auseinanderzusetzen, ihn quasi als gleichwertigen Gegner zu betrachten. In Kürze werden seit meiner Diagnose 6 Jahre vergangen sein, und das Gefecht ist immer noch unentschieden  mit dem Vorteil auf meiner Seite, dass der PK in diesen 6 Jahren kaum echte Fortschritte machen konnte, und dass ich immer noch Kampftruppen in Reserve habe.

Ich weiss, dass ich letztendlich den Kampf wohl verlieren werde, überlege mir aber ebenfalls, dass es auch andere Todesursachen als PK gibt... 
Jürg

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
was hier Don Cooly anspricht, sind tief greifende Aspekte unserer Menschlichkeit. Als Sterbebegleiter mit Hospizausbildung kann ich viele seiner Gedanken über die eigene Endlichkeit nur voll unterstützen. Eine solche Lebenseinstellung zum eigenen Tod ist eine große Aufgabe für jeden von uns und nicht nur für uns Prostatakrebskranke sondern eigentlich für jeden auch gesunden Menschen, insbesondere, wenn er sich in einem bereits fortgeschrittenen Alter befindet. Wir sollten uns alle mit der Möglichkeit auch eines schnellen Abschiednehmens von dieser Erde befassen, mit der eigenen Endlichkeit also. Schließlich fahren wir alle Auto, fliegen, Arbeiten im Haushalt, gehen zum Skifahren und haben gelegentlich auch schon mal was am Herzen. Dann sind die Aspekte von Don Cooley ein hervorragender Ansatz.
Womit ich gar nicht einverstanden bin, ist seine relativ große Hoffnungslosigkeit bei den Therapieoptionen. Zwar kann ich nachvollziehen, dass die konventionellen Organspezialisten mit lokalen Therapien aufwarten, die mit starken Nebenwirkungen belegt sind und deren Langzeitwirkung bei einer wahrscheinlich ziemlich früh einsetzenden systemischen (der Körper ist schon betroffen) Situation ebenfalls recht unbefriedigend ist, jedoch glaube ich (etwas mehr als nur Hoffnung), dass dann, wenn der Prostatakrebs in seiner spezifischen Biologie erkannt und als eine chronische Erkrankung mit dem Ziel einer Lanzeitkontrolle behandelt wird, es erheblich größere Hoffnungen zu günstigeren Überlebenszeiten und besserer Lebensqualität gibt, als bei einer ständigen Aneinanderreihung von versagenden lokalen Therapien mit kurativem Ziel. Auch hier stimme ich mit Don Cooley überein: den Krebs annehmen, ihn in das Leben integrieren aber ständig auch mit ihm kämpfen.
Prostatakrebs reagiert auf Medikamente, nicht nur die einer Hormonblockade, besonders günstig. Schließlich sind es nur ca. 3% der Männer mit Prostatakrebs, die an ihm und nicht mit ihm sterben, insbesondere wenn man weiß, das ca. 80% aller 80jährigen Prostatakrebs haben. 
Hier erschient mir Don Cooley all zu pessimistisch, wenn er bereits bei hohem Gleason, PSA, oder zumindest möglichen Mikrometastasen (die haben viele von uns, ich auch) den Sprung in die Kiste schon für unausweichlich hält und Ernährungsumstellungen, Zusatzstoffe, gar disziplinierte sportliche Bewegung, was nachgewiesener Maßen auch für jeden gesunden Menschen ohne Krebs Lebensdauerverlängerung bedeutet, lieber beiseite schiebt, wenn es Disziplin und Aufwand bedeuten und er deswegen auch Nebenwirkungen von Therapiemaßnahmen nicht in Kauf nehmen will. 
Da gibt er wohl nur seine eigene, meines Erachtens irrige Meinung wider, auf die er natürlich ein Recht hat.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## RuStra

Danke Ralf und Dr.Eichhorn für diesen Beitrag,


ich verstehe ihn als Anregung, die Unausweichlichkeit eines Sterbens am PK eben auch zu thematisieren, neben den vielen anderen Diskussionen des Kampfes gegen den PK. 


Ich stimme vielem zu, von Don Cooley und meinen Vorrednern, bin auch regelrecht froh, dass über die Möglichkeit, dass man am PK sterben kann, jetzt hier im neuen Forum vielleicht eine eigene Diskussions-Abteilung aufgebaut wird, aber ich habe auch Nicht-Übereinstimmung, teilweise finde ich Don Cooleys Überlegungen absurd (ähnlich wie Christians Darlegung).


Seht dem unvermeidlichen Tod von Hochrisikopatienten durch diese Krankheit ins Auge. 
Das, finde ich, machen wir zu wenig. Sowohl in der Situation, die Ralf von der Uwe-Peters-SHG berichtete, als auch offiziell auf BPS-Ebene: Da werden auf den Versammlungen nur kurz ein paar Namen von Männern genannt, die im vergangenen Jahr gestorben sind, man erhebt sich, legt eine Trauerminute ein, das wars. Das ist meinem Gefühl nach zu wenig. Es sind viel mehr Männer aus den Gruppen, also solche, die wir kannten, gestorben; und zweitens sollte ein ehrendes Gedenken an diese Männer in einer Selbsthilfe-Organisation darin bestehen, dass wir jeweils das, was uns Weiterlebendenen und Weiterkämpfenden lehrreich erscheint oder sogar von den gestorbenen Männern mit auf den weiteren Weg gegeben worden ist, hochhalten und irgendwo nachvollziehbar ansiedeln.

Ich möchte nicht, dass mein ganzes Geld für den Versuch ausgegeben wird, mich am Leben zu erhalten, wenn ich auf längere Sicht doch sterben werde. Ich habe wunderbare 74 Jahre gehabt und denke, ich werde noch ein paar weitere leben 
Im Prinzip genau richtig, wenngleich das eine Frage der Quantität ist: Nicht mein ganzes Geld, nein, aber mein halbes? Wieviel ist das? Stellt sich bei monatlich mehreren tausend Euro nicht auch irgendwie die Frage, ob das noch angemessen ist? Ich glaube, Geld ist ein schlechter Ausgangspunkt, um das Vernünftige an dieser Überlegung herauszufiltern, denn in unserem tollen Kapitalismus ist das sehr ungleich verteilt  und deshalb ist die Brutalität dieser Ungleichheit gerade auch beim unterschiedlichen Ressourcen-Einsatz von reichen und armen PK-Männern nur mit einer besonderen Wut zu beantworten. Aber der Gedanke Ich habe wunderbare 74 Jahre gehabt bzw. der Hinweis, dass das Leben ein Geschenk ist, dass wir mit einer gewissen Demut uns einstellen sollten, ohne uns unterkriegen zu lassen  -  das finde ich hilft. Wir sind nicht allein, wir sind nicht isolierte Einzelwesen, wir sind biologische Geistwesen in soziale Netzwerke eingebunden, wir können gar nicht anders als mit anderen Menschen zusammen. Don Cooley macht das an seinen Kindern klar  und ordnet eben ein Teil seines Geldes der Zukunft seiner Kinder zu, sagt damit: Das steht nicht mir zu, sondern ihnen. Genau. Wir sind nur in der Generationen-Kette gerade unter den Lebenden, haben aber lediglich dafür zu sorgen, dass die Staffette des Lebens weitergereicht wird, dass die Bedingungen des Lebens aufrechterhalten, vielleicht verbessert, aber möglichst nicht verschlechtert werden. Sieht man das so, wird der eigene Kampf ums Überleben gegen eine lebensbedrohende Krankheit relativ. Wir hatten und haben in der SHG Männer, die die Frage Haus-verkaufen?, Auto-verkaufen? Die-Zukunft-meiner-Kinder-oder-meiner-Frau-verkaufen? verneint haben, natürlich, würde ich sagen. Und darüber gestorben sind. Aber auch Männer, für die sich die Frage erst gar nicht stellte und auch gestorben sind. So oder so aber gibt es aber den Punkt für jeden vom Tod durch den PK Bedrohten, an dem die Entscheidung getroffen wird, den Kampf aufzugeben. Da stimme Don Cooley ebenfalls zu:

Wir stehen also vor einer Frage, die nur der Patient beantworten kann  nicht seine Frau, seine Freundin, der Arzt, kein Freund  nur der Patient. Die Frage würde lauten, wie lange möchte ich am Leben bleiben, und um welchen Preis meiner Lebensqualität 

Das Problem an dieser im Prinzip richtigen Setzung: Auch schon vorher sind es laufend Fragen, die eigentlich nur der Patient beantworten kann. Und wenn man die untersucht, stellt man fest, dass das Problem der Autonomie entscheidend ist: Was ist Autonomie? Wovon hängt sie ab? Was ist das Gegenteil? Ist nicht ein Patient, der sich nur von anderen treiben lässt, seinen Lieben um sich herum oder den Ärzten, weder im Kampf gg. den PK noch bei der Festlegung seines Sterbens am PK wenig in der Lage, eine autonome, sich selbst und den eigenen Lieben genügende Entscheidung zu fällen? Mit der Autonomie eng verbunden ist die Würde. Sterben nicht oft Männer würdelos, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben, den End-Behandlungen Einhalt zu gebieten bzw. das Verhältnis zwischen unsicherer Lebensverlängerung und Lebensqualität für sich zu bestimmen?

Ich glaube, dass Sterben am PK bis auf wenige Wochen an den Tod heran ein würdevolles Leben sein kann. Und ich glaube, dass ein würdevoller Tod in diesem unausweichlichen Bergab am Ende nicht gesucht werden kann in der haftungsrechtlichen Grauzone von Morphin-verabreichenden Ärzten, die die Knochenmetastasen-Schmerzen einerseits nicht genügend unterdrücken können und andererseits die wahrscheinlich tödliche Dosis nicht geben dürfen.  


Absurd finde ich diese Schlussfolgerung von Don Cooley:

Weg mit der Diät, weg mit den Nahrungsergänzungen, weg mit allem, was dem Patienten keine Freude bereitet. Wenn nichts davon hilft, und wir haben Hinweise dafür, dass sie es in diesem Stadium nicht tun, warum den Patienten mit einem Haufen Unsinn belasten und ihm falsche Hoffnung geben.
Lasst den Patienten doch Dinge tun, die er immer tun wollte, aber nie konnte

Eben dachte ich noch, er hätte 74 wunderbare Jahre gehabt  aber offenbar hat er das nicht so gemeint, dass das doch genug sein kann? Nein, im Angesichts des PK-Todes muss nochmal kräftig einer drauf gemacht werden  ungelebtes Leben jetzt auf einen Schlag nachholen, Sekunde für Sekunde  - ?!? welch ein Quatsch! Was soll das für eine Freude sein, die sich von Diät (welch ekelerregendes  Wort ) und Nahrungsergänzungen (igittigitt) befreit, weil das ohnehin nur Ballast ist. Ich schätze, bei dieser Einstellung könnte das Angeln in Alaska leicht in Verstopfung und Erbrechen steckenbleiben. 

Christian hat Recht, dass er den Pessimismus von Don Cooley kritisiert. Ich denke, das gilt eben auch für die Sterbe-Phase. Wenn ich z.B. lese, dass ein Mann (allerdings nicht PK-, sondern Lungen-Metastasen) sich, den unvermeidlichen Krebs-Morphin-Tod vor Augen, einen klaren Kopf behalten wollte, Morphin abgelehnt hat und irre hohe Mengen von Fischöl genommen hat, so aber kaum Schmerzen hatte und sich würdig verabschieden konnte. Oder wenn Don Cooley selbst schreibt:
Und wenn die Zeit kommt, versammeln sich alle in der Erinnerung an all die schöne Zeit, die sie zusammen verbracht haben, und wenn er hinübergeht, dann ohne Schmerz und Bedauern.  -  dann drückt er ja selbst die Hoffnung aus, dass das möglich wäre. 

Also lasst uns danach suchen und es hier diskutieren: Würdevolles Sterben am PK. 

Ich würde dafür ein eigenes Spezial-Forum für sinnig halten.
Prostatakrebs und Psyche ist zu allgemein. Diese Überschrift, dieses Spezial-Forum sollte den Fragen der Psycho-Onkologie bzw. Psycho-Neuro-Immunologie gewidmet sein  -  aber das ist eine eigene Debatte.

Gruss,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Entschuldigung!
Ralf wies darauf hin, dass ich nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe, was ich meine. 
Ich hatte eben geschrieben:

"aber ich habe auch Nicht-Übereinstimmung, teilweise finde ich Don Cooleys Überlegungen absurd (ähnlich wie Christians Darlegung)."

Natürlich meine ich, wie weiter unten auch ausgeführt, dass ich in Christians Beitrag seine Kritik an Don Cooley teile und mich darauf beziehe, wenn ich was absurd finde an Don Cooleys Einlassung.


Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Hallo Mitstreiter,
der Brief von Don Cooley hat mich überhaupt nicht begeistert. Man muß bedenken, dass er über 70 J. alt ist, das Leben  auch vorher schon gut genossen hat (s. 2 kleine Kinder in dem Alter, wievielte Frau?), wahrscheinlich materiell auch gut abgesichert ist. Die Grundgedanken sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber mir hilft das wenig weiter. Ich muß ehrlich sagen, ich habe mich auch so langsam mit meiner Ausweglosigkeit einigermaßen abgefunden und versuche, das Leben zu genießen und meine Familie nicht zu sehr zu belasten. Meine Söhne sind 24,22,20 und der jüngste 17 Jahre alt und alle im Studium bzw. der Jüngste macht in 2 Jahren das Abi. Ich kann nicht einfach nach Alaska zum Angeln oder eine Weitreise machen oder ähnliches. Gut, mir geht es materiell nicht schlecht, obwohl meine BU-Rente auch nicht so hoch ist, aber es reicht und ich genieße das Leben jetzt auch anders als früher. Aber es gibt viele in meinem Alter, denen es bestimmt nicht so gut geht, die arbeiten müssen und  zusätzlich zu ihrer Krankheit bzw. gerade wegen dieser noch große Existenzsorgen haben, die mich vor meiner Verrentung vor vier Monaten als Freiberufler auch unheimlich gequählt haben. Ich glaube, denen kann der Brief von Don wenig helfen. 
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## Peter Zechlin

Hallo Fridolin,
ich finde es gut das, das Thema Sterben,Tod, Endlichkeit Raum im diesem Teil des Forums findet und hoffe das es eine weitere Diskussion auslöst. Unabhängig von Krankheit finde ich es wichtig sich im Leben mit den Fragen der eigenen Endlichkeit zu befassen. Ich weiss es ist kein einfaches, aber wichtiges Thema.
Es ist immer schwer als Angehöriger oder Freund solche Entscheidungen zu akzeptieren.Ich habe in der Begleitung von Kranken und Sterbenden die Erfahrung gemacht das es gut und richtig ist solche Entscheidungen zu akzeptieren, auch wenn es schwerfällt.
Das es uns so schwer fällt, hängt sicherlich damit zusammen, das wir nicht gelernt haben loszulassen, weder vom eigenen Leben noch vom Leben der Menschen die uns nahe stehen.
Ein anderes Problem ist die Tatsache, das Sterben und Tod nachwievor als Störfall im Leben betrachtet werden und eigentlich Tabuthemen sind, bei sehr vielen Menschen unabhängig davon ob sie gesund oder krank.
Ich hoffe sehr,das sich hier eine lebhafte Diskussion entwickelt,und es gelingt nicht erst am Lebensende über ein so wesentliches Thema ins Gespräch zu kommen.
Ich bin gern bereit mich da einzubringen.
Peter

----------


## Peter Zechlin

Aus meiner Sicht stellt sich durch den Beitrag von Don Cooley - einmal abgesehen von einigen Kritikpunkten, die ich ähnlich wie Cligensa sehe- die grundsätzliche Frage nach der Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Endlichkeit. Unabhängig von Krankheit ist das Thema Sterben und Tod kein Thema in der Öffentlichkeit,- eher ein Störfaktor. Oft ist es so, wie es ein Maler in einem Bild beschreibt, wo Menschen mit diesen Problemen oder Fragen, die anderen mit ihrem eignen Boot umschiffen müssen, damit sie, die nicht betroffenen nicht beim "Leben" stören.
Ich finde die durch den Artikel angesprochenen Fragen sollten unbedingt in diesem Forum Raum haben und Gespräche auslösen, soweit es der einzelne vertreten kann auch in aller Offenheit.
Ich denke das Forum kann hier die Möglichkeit einer Begleitung sein, in der es nicht darum geht,was richtig oder falsch ist, sondern Dinge zu beleuchten, Meinungen auszutauschen und ggfls. ein Stück Weg miteinander zu gehen.
Wirklich befriedigende Antworten wird nur jeder für sich selbst finden.


Peter

----------


## Jürgen M.

Servus aus Bayern,
ich denke das Positive an dem Beitrag von Don C. ist dass dadurch eine wichtige Diskussion zum Thema Tod ausgelöst worden ist. Obwohl ich einige Aspekte von Don überhaupt nicht teile (wie z.B.:"Seht dem unvermeidlichen Tod von Hochrisikopatienten durch diese Krankheit ins Auge") trifft der Beitrag doch den Kern unseres Daseins, nämlich den dass am Ende des Tunnels eben der Tod steht - so oder so. Damit sollten wir uns alle endlich einmal abfinden. Unsere sogenannte Gesellschaft sieht das ganz anders und tabuisiert das Thema. Wir sollten beides tun -uns mit dem LEBEN und dem STERBEN auseinandersetzen. So lange ich eine für mich- trotz Krankheit- gute Lebensqualität habe bzw. mir erhalten kann werde ich darum KÄMPFEN - sonst würde ich nicht das tun was ich gerade mache, nämlich nach OP und Strahlentherapie eine DHB. Da kann einen sensiblen Menschen z.B. die Aussage über Hochrisikopatienten -so wie ich einer bin- wie oben zitiert doch ziemlich nach unten ziehen. Ich möchte für mich meinen Weg weiter in Richtung LEBEN gehen. Gerade durch die Krankeit ist bei mir nämlich das eingetreten was Dr. Strum in seinem bekannten Buch so beschreibt:
Viele Menschen berichten über positive Auswirkungen, welche die Diagnose Krebs auf Ihren weiteren Lebensweg hatte. Für einige wird das Leben kostbarer, Beziehungen verbessern sich, die Freude an einfachen Dingen, die Spiritualität erhöht sich, jeder neue Tag wird voll ausgekostet, alles wird mehr geschätzt und genossen, eine neue Intimität mit dem Partner entsteht, die Sexualität drückt sich auf einer reiferen Ebene aus, neue Freunde und Einstellungen werden gefunden...
DAS IST ES DOCH! Und dafür bin ich dankbar. Ich sehe jetzt viele Dinge eben ganz anders als vor der Krankheit. Natürlich habe ich auch immer wieder meine Durchhänger und Ängste. Aber sehr schnell wende ich mich ab und gehe weiter in Richtung LEBEN. Ich glaube auch so weit zu sein um mich vor dem Tod nicht mehr fürchten zu müssen. Das war für mich ein hartes Stück Arbeit das zu akzeptieren (ich glaube ich bin immer noch am arbeiten?!) Trotzdem liebe ich das LEBEN mehr als je zuvor und gebe auf keinen Fall kampflos auf. Dabei grosses Kompliment einmal an die Ärzteschaft für ihre Beiträge dazu wie Dr. Leibowitz, Dr. Strum, Dr. F. Eichhorn uvm. Was wäre wir ohne sie?

Also viel MUT zum LEBEN oder wie es in der bekannten Karikatur von dem Frosch und dem Storch steht "NEVER EVER GIVE UP!"

Schöne Grüsse
Jürgen Münzberger

----------


## Peter Zechlin

Hallo aus Gehrden nach Bayern,
es ist richtig und gut das die Diskussion ausgelöst wurde durch diesen Beitrag.
Ich stimme Dir zu, das die eine oder andere Aussage sicherlich "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist.
Aber ich denke auch,das wesentliche ist der Kern um den es geht und damit sollten wir uns befassen.
Am Ende des Lebenskreises steht der Tod, das Loslassen vom Leben und allem was uns wichtig ist, aber auch vom dem was belastet hat. Nicht mit dem Ende abfinden, sondern auseinandersetzen, das finde ich wichtig.Abfinden bedeutet für mich hinnehmen und das ist mir zuwenig. Ich denke es ist hilfreich und gut für uns, wenn wir uns mit der Endlichkeit unseres Lebens befassen,unabhängig davon ob wir krank oder gesund sind.
Deine grundsätzliche Einstellung in RICHTUNG LEBEN ist ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt und ich kann deine Aussage im Blick auf die Zitate Dr. Strum nur voll unterstützen, das habe ich oft in der seelsorgerlichen Begleitung von Menschen mit Krebserkrankungen erlebt!
Die Beschäftigung mit den Themen Tod und Sterben, mit der Endlichkeit kosten Kraft,sind ein hartes Stück Arbeit, aber wie ich finde und oft auch in Gesprächen erlebt habe, ein gutes Stück Arbeit.
Es gibt ein sehr schönes Bild eines Künstlers, wo ein Mensch einen Durchbruch durch eine Mauer sich erarbeitet hat,man sieht ihn in gebückter Haltung durch diesen Durchbruch kommen und sich aufrichten, in etwas "Helles", in Hintergrund des Durchbruches Dunkelheit, der Mensch hat einen zufriedenen Gesichtsausdruck, wenn er in das Helle blickt. Ich finde dieses Bild beschrebt ein gutes Stück, was Du im Blick auf deine Arbeit der Auseinandersetzung sagst.
Ein ganz wichtiger Satz im Blick auf Frosch und Storch: "NEVER GIVE UP"!!!!!
Peter

----------

